# Two New Places to dine in Aruba!



## wrxdoug (Apr 25, 2011)

My wife and I ate at two new places this past week we would like to share with fellow tuggers, the Barefoot restaurant and Nikky Beach which are both next to each other in Oranjestad not far from Pinchos Grill.  Major construction was going on in the parking lot so neither was that easy to find.  First off they are both right on the beach which is nice instead of driving all the way to the fish bone or old man and the sea for a romantic dinner on the beach.  Also, Nikky Beach was like a club place on the beach but at night it was a lovely place to eat and the food was out of this world and extremely reasonable you can check out the menus for both places on the web.  Nickky beach's is ww.nikkybeacharuba.com and click on the menu near the bottom...it was beyond excellent.  Barefoot was also good but when you look it up the menu will show it is a little more expensive.  If you are in aruba stop by and try them they were great!! Doug and Nicole


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 25, 2011)

Is this at the site of the "old" Mirandi?
If you look to the left is the airport runway right there?

That was located in a structure where the beachclub was over to the right and u entered the restaurant by walking around the left side of the building onto the beach to enter.

edit - just looked at the website and Nikky Beach is located in the old Mirandi site - you are right, it is a nice location close to town....will be sure to give it a try.
Thanks!!!


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Apr 25, 2011)

We are headed down in about a month and are looking for a new restaurant or two to try. Thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 26, 2011)

GrayFal said:


> Is this at the site of the "old" Mirandi?
> If you look to the left is the airport runway right there?
> 
> That was located in a structure where the beachclub was over to the right and u entered the restaurant by walking around the left side of the building onto the beach to enter.
> ...



Yes Barefoot is at the old Mirandi sight.  We ate there in December--we did not think it was very good!!


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 26, 2011)

Check out restaurant reviews on www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com.  It is my go to place right before returning "home".  Linda


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 26, 2011)

We're here now, and were just talking about going there (Nikki's) tomorrow night.  Went to Madame Janette's tonight.  Great place, but since we don't eat pork or shellfish, found the menu very limited.  Food was OK, but we liked Mirandi's MUCH better.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 27, 2011)

classiclincoln said:


> We're here now, and were just talking about going there (Nikki's) tomorrow night.  Went to Madame Janette's tonight.  Great place, but since we don't eat pork or shellfish, found the menu very limited.  Food was OK, but we liked Mirandi's MUCH better.



Try Yemanja Grill, Taste of Belgium, Screaming Eagles and Chalet Suisse.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 27, 2011)

Ilene,

Went to Chalet Suisse last time we were here and it was great.  Went to Jemanji tonight and I must say, it was probably the best meal we had this week.  Totally awesome.  Juan Carlos was fantastic.  

Tomorrow night will be last dinner and want to try Gostoso (sp?), the Portuguese place.  If we can't get in there, we'll probably hit Nikki's.

The problem with this country is that there are too many good restaurants!!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (May 9, 2011)

Anyone looking for a truly unique dining experience while in Aruba should check out Carte Blanche, located at the Mill Resorts.  They opened back in the fall.  There are only 15 seats, all seats surround a half-moon shaped cooking and wine area, the chef and sommelier are inside the half-moon preparing the 5 course dinner and pairing it with wines, if you wish.  There is no menu, the meal is tailored to some extent to each individual diner (i.e., I do not eat veal, so my veal course was instead a filet mignon course).  Cost is very reasonable, for what you get, and the food was excellent.  As soon as I came home, I made a reservation for my trip in July.


----------



## scooter (Sep 21, 2011)

My Aruba favorites are:
1. Mme Jeanette
2. The Lighthouse
3. Flying Fishbones
4. Hosteria della Vittorio


There is also a GREAT cheap BBQ place, whose name escapes me, right across from the Hyatt Regency. Enjoy!


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 21, 2011)

scooterjuanita said:


> My Aruba favorites are:
> 1. Mme Jeanette
> 2. The Lighthouse
> 3. Flying Fishbones
> ...



Smokey Joe's


----------



## Steve A (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't believe that I have seen this restaurant recommended much, if at all, Tulip, http://www.tulip-restaurant-aruba.com/, but we enjoy the Keshi Yena there.


----------



## Lee55 (Sep 27, 2011)

I miss Smokey Joe's (the ribs) and Hosteria della Vittorio.


----------



## caterina25 (Sep 27, 2011)

Love Vittorio's and El Gaucho's


----------



## JanT (Sep 28, 2011)

Love "The Aruban Chef."  GREAT food and the owners are very friendly and welcoming.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 29, 2011)

For anyone who has enjoyed Taste of Belgium at the Herencia Plaza, they opened a new restaurant (same name) at the Palm Beach Plaza Mall this week.  The good news is that they now take reservations.  I read about it on line and quickly made a reservation for December!!!!


----------

